# corneal abrasion with corneal rust ring



## ggparker14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Can I please get help with final dx of corneal abrasion and corneal rust ring? I know the corneal abrasion would be coded 918.1, but not sure about the corneal rush ring.



Thank you for any help.


----------



## tharal (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I think you can code the rust ring as foreing body in cornea, it's 930.0. But please take a look on the following...

( one reference which I looked to see what is a rust ring says like this "rust ring can develop within hours, from iron in a metallic FB. They are removed using a rotating sterile burr (requires a slit lamp and training in the procedure). Removal may be deferred for a day or so, to allow the ring to become more superficial. Antibiotic ointment may help to loosen the ring. Rings persisting >72 hours should be removed", From this I feel the rust ring itself is a foreing body.)


Thara L CPC H


----------

